# Pinarello Montello SLX almost done!



## Kenacycle

Finally got a new set of clincher wheels built and picked up today! With the wheels mounted I was able to setup the Delta brakes and wrap the handlebar. The bike is coming along very nicely! 

Now I am waiting for the freewheel and the pedals to arrive and I can finish it off

I have been keeping an updating blog on the progress of this Montello project; check it out 
http://www.flickr.com/photos/kenacycle/sets/72157617447737740/detail/


----------



## vxpro

Very well done. Another fine Italian classic...enjoy!


----------



## nickillus

Kdub- that is a fine looking bike and nicely built. I also enjoyed the build pictures. Thanks for posting them.


----------



## lancezneighbor

Beautiful bike! I just returned from Treviso, where Pinarello is based. Lots of beautiful examples there.


----------



## mj3200

Unbelievable!!


----------



## commutenow

Really nice. I had that model I think with 3 colors that were almost pastel. What size and brand of tires will you be using?


----------



## Kenacycle

Thanks everyone 

It's size 57cm (measured from seattube ctc) - The way of sizing bikes back in the old days.
I mounted Veloflex Pave tires on Mavic Open Pro rims.


----------



## lousylegs

*Kdub*

Great looking bike.

What groupo have you put on it?


----------



## Kenacycle

lousylegs said:


> Great looking bike.
> 
> What groupo have you put on it?


Here are the specs:

*Frame:*Pinarello Montello Columbus SLX 57cm	
*Fork:*Pinarello Columbus chrome fork	
*Rear derailleur: *Campagnolo Chorus	
*Front Derailleur: *Campagnolo Chorus (brazed on)	
*Downtubes levers: *Campagnolo Chorus	
*Brake set:* Campagnolo C-RECORD Delta Gen 2	
*Brake levers:* Campagnolo Croce D'Aune w/ C-Record hoods	
*Headset:*Campagnolo Chorus 1"	
*Crank: *Campagnolo Chorus 170 (53-42)	
*Bottom Bracket: *Shimano 600 68 115	
*Pedals:* Speedplay Zero SS	
*Wheelset:*Mavic Open Pro 32h, DT spokes Dbl Butted 14/15	
*Hubs & Quickrelease:*Campagnolo C-RECORD	
*Freewheel: *Shimano Dura Ace MF-7400 7s 12,13,14,15,16,18, 21	
*Chain:* Sram PC 870 
*Stem & Handlebar:* 3T Pinarello Panto / Cinelli Criterium 42cm	
*Seatpost:*Campagnolo C-RECORD 27.2
*Seat binder bolt:*Campagnolo	
*Saddle:* San Marco Regal Girardi


----------



## brewster

Very nice bike and nice detailing of the process. I'm always too impatient to document the process of a resto. I had one of these Montello bikes in 1990. Mine was SLX built with DA 7401 also and was the Spumoni paint job, which was white with blue on head tube, orange at the bottom bracket, and mint green at the seat tube all fading to the white in the middle with black Pinarello decals. The decals were not very good and I remember some flaking brand new out the box. There was no clear coat over the decals. Very nice construction with the lugs and joints. Flawless. The paint itself was done very exacting, but decals not to the same quality.

brewster


----------



## Kenacycle

Ya the Montello is notorious for the poor decals flaking off. I found the guy in Australia who makes resto decals for various bikes. The decals were pricey, but very much worth it given the final effect.

Brewster, do you have a picture of your Montello? Please post it if you do, I am interested in seeing that Spumoni paint job you described.


----------



## DannyBoy

That's a really really nice bike, well done.


----------



## brewster

These are the catalog pages from 1989. I found some shots of mine, I'll have to scan them. Sadly, it was stolen.

brewster


----------



## Old Yeller

Here is my '89 Pinarello Montello which is just like yours except for component choice...


----------



## Kenacycle

I wonder what year my Montello is. The seller thought the bike is 86', but looking at the 89' Catalog, my frame is exactly like the one in the picture. But the interesting thing is it came with a decal between the shift lever boss that shows "olympic champion 84 and World Champion 90".. Wouldn't that mean the bike is from at at least 1990 or 1991?

I wouldn't think they could foresee winning the world championships in 90' back in 89. Too bad I can't find any 90' or 91 Pinarello Catalog to verify the colors they had at that time. Also, didn't the later Pinarello (in the 90's) come with a headtube sticker instead of the metal riveted badge?


----------



## Old Yeller

Mine originally had the 1988 Olympic sticker as pictured here so yours my be newer than 1989.









Here is the frame in the original condition as I received it. All decals severely flaking off but at least still there. I got my replaceemnts from H. Lloyds in London for around $18.00.


----------



## brewster

kdub-

I noticed your fork crown is painted rather than chrome. Mine was exactly like the catalog photo. It also had the '88 Olympic/TDF sticker as Old Yeller's does above. 

brewster


----------



## Kenacycle

oh yeah.. I didn't noticed the chromed fork crown in the 89' catalog. 

So I guess mine is probably a 91' then.


----------



## Kenacycle

The Montello is done! I received the freewheel today to finish up the job.

Total weight of the bike is 22.7 lbs. :thumbsup:

I'll take it out for a ride this weekend


----------



## cdhbrad

"It's size 57cm (measured from seattube ctc)

That will fit me perfectly. When you get it all dialed in, PM me and I'll get in touch about picking it up. Great Looking bike, I know you will enjoy it for many years.


----------



## Fivethumbs

That's a special bike. A "real" bike, hand made by a craftsman, with a cool vibe that reminds me of a time when the only thing that mattered was which Columbus tube set was your bike made from.


----------



## Kenacycle

Fivethumbs said:


> That's a special bike. A "real" bike, hand made by a craftsman, with a cool vibe that reminds me of a time when the only thing that mattered was which Columbus tube set was your bike made from.



Yeah when things were much simpler and wholesome.


----------



## Sebastionmerckx

I think I love your bike more than my new retro Master light =). Wonderful wonderful choices for the build,I wouldn't change anything. It is simple yet elegant......A simply flawless build !


----------



## Kenacycle

curty42082 said:


> I think I love your bike more than my new retro Master light =). Wonderful wonderful choices for the build,I wouldn't change anything. It is simple yet elegant......A simply flawless build !



Thank you 

Let's see your Master Light.

Has anyone seen this website? http://www.cicli-berlinetta.de/ciclib_bikes.html
It's a bike shop in Berlin Germany and they fix up era appropriate classic bikes to sell. 
A year ago, I almost bought the yellow Coppi Campionissimo that you see under the SOLD section. And that blue F. Moser Hour Record bike looks so much like mine


----------



## Sebastionmerckx

kdub said:


> Thank you
> 
> Let's see your Master Light.
> 
> Has anyone seen this website? https://www.cicli-berlinetta.de/ciclib_bikes.html
> It's a bike shop in Berlin Germany and they fix up era appropriate classic bikes to sell.
> A year ago, I almost bought the yellow Coppi Campionissimo that you see under the SOLD section. And that blue F. Moser Hour Record bike looks so much like mine


Here it is.I've since switched out the Regal for a Rolls and put on blue tape with white stitching .I just love classic looking bikes. Crazy thing is imo, it rides better than my Tete De Course ti and my 08 Tete De Course Carbon bikes:thumbsup:


----------



## Kenacycle

That's a nice Colnago. I had a Colnago Titanio before










Ya, I am actually more excited about riding the steel bike than my newly build Isaac Sonic carbon bike.

Steel bikes from the past have this grace and elegance that none of the modern carbon bikes have. They just seem more personal and have character; they have soul. You feel you can ride it til you die and pass it down to your child. That's something you don't feel with carbon bikes, because frankly, they seem like disposable bikes.


----------



## Sebastionmerckx

Again,I couldn't agree more. I love to ride carbon on occasion but since I have built up my Colnago,I have yet to ride any of my other bike including my ti Lemond. It oozes character to me. It's also nice riding something that I can actually justify the price I spent on it. I honestly think my Carbon Tete De Course will be my last carbon bike for the quite sometime.I'm just having far too much fun buying classic steel and building them up =)


----------



## PurpleLotus

*Pinarello Montello Decals*

Anyone know of a source for these decals?


----------



## Richard

PurpleLotus said:


> Anyone know of a source for these decals?


Greg Softley's eBay store "Cyclomondo." The decals I got for my Falcon restoration are far better than the originals and "spot-on correct."

By the way, some beautiful bikes all. I like to think that my Bertoni was made by some guy named Luigi in a messy workshop with a torch in one hand, brazing rod in the other, and a cigarette hanging from his lip (or in the case of the Falcon, the guy was named Nigel.)


----------



## Kenacycle

Yes you can email Greg Softley directly to order decals. [email protected]

He will email you a few sample pictures and you tell him which combo you want. He charges US$40 shipped for the set.


----------



## ksolo

*Super sweet*

Dude, much props. As an original owner of an 88'Montello, your pics / restoration takes me back to good memories. When i got into riding, this the the 1st bike i purchased, i was about 17 then and i rode it allday. im pissed that i let my wife talk me into letting it sit outside for a few years. A lil rust on the chrome down tubes (cleaned up) but otherwise pretty good condition other than the decals.


----------



## tiffanyinanthem

*1986 Pinarello Montello....maybe*

Anyone have any idea how i can confirm the year of production?


----------

